# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Mails bloqus dans mailroot/Queue

## ptitmanuk

Bonjour!

J'ai activ le serveur virtuel SMTP de Windows Server 2003 et configur IIS.
J'ai ensuite rcupr un petit VBScript qui utilise ce serveur pour envoyer des mails vers l'extrieur.

A la premire excution, tout s'est bien pass et l'utilisateur distant a bien reu le mail  ::ccool:: 
Simple comme bonjour, pensai-je !!

Depuis, sans rien changer au script ni  la configuration SMTP/IIS, l'excution du script place des mails dans le dossier "mailroot/Queue", mais ceux-ci ne partent plus!  ::cry:: 

Y a-t-il une protection "anti-spam" quelque part qui bloque les missions successives depuis un mme serveur ?
Merci d'avance  qui pourra m'aider  comprendre...

----------


## sevyc64

Peut-tre un blocage au niveau de ton FAI. Beaucoup bloquent le trafic  destination du port 25 (SMTP) dont la destination n'est pas leurs propres serveurs sauf  tre explicitement autoriser dans le contrat.
Dj tu peux analyser le rseau avec un sniffer pour voir si ton serveur IIS tente bien de communiquer, ou si le blocage est  son niveau.

----------


## ptitmanuk

Prcision par rapport  mon premier constat: en fait, les mails ne sont pas "bloqus", mais seulement en attente! Au bout d'un moment (5h la premire fois, puis 16h la seconde fois!), tous les mails en attente sont envoys.

Je ne pense pas que a vienne de mon serveur... je pencherais plutt pour mon FAI(free), car les mails que j'envoie vers des addresses free ne semblent pas soumis aux mmes restrictions...

Si qqn a dj fait l'exprience de ce type de "discrimination" pour les mails sortants, a m'intresse...

----------


## sevyc64

Justement, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, mais un temps Free bloquait le port 25. Il n'tait pas possible, en utilisant ce port, de contacter un autre serveur que les propres serveurs SMTP de Free, tout a pour viter que les lignes Free servent au spammeur ou autres bots malveillants.

Il semblerait que ce soit toujours le cas. Pour dbloquer, apparemment faut aller dans la console de gestion, Fonctionnalits optionnelles de la freebox/Autres fonctions et dcocher "Blocage SMTP sortant"

Bien sur faut rebooter la FB aprs configuration

----------

